# Lösung Für "Can't connect to Patch Server" und "Deutsch Patching probleme" (AION US->AION EU)



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

Für *"Can't connect to PatchServer"* Problem: 
Einfach die Games.xml datei downloaden und im Ordner AION -> Launcher -> Config -> Default ersetzen. ERSTELLT EUCH VORHER EINE KOPIE dieser datei. dort ist die IP vom patchserver geändert worden.. weil die andere oft überlastet ist.


*AION Games.xml Datei* (entpacken und kopieren)





*Für das Deutsch Patching Problem (wenn ingame korean. schriftzeichen auftreten und der Client noch AION (North America) ist)*. Der Client darf NICHT mehr AION (North America) heißen, andernfalls bekommt ihr nach dem 300MB german patch unter umständen koreanische Schriftzeichen.

-Ein komplett download des EU clienten ist natürlich auch möglich.-


WENN ihr noch AION (US) bzw. AION (North America) im launcher zu stehen habt, habt ihr nicht den korrekten EU clienten, um einwandfrei auf deutsch spielen zu können..

hierfür müsst ihr mit einem kniff den US Clienten in den EU clienten umwandeln und den installationspfad ändern (beispielweise in AIONEU).
hierfür geht ihr wie folgt vor:


1. startet den NCSoft launcher
2. Rechtsklickt AION (NorthAmerica) -> Auf Eigenschaften




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. klickt auf Durchsuchen und blättert so weit zurück in dem Fenster, dass ihr den AION (US) auswählen könnt, um ihn dann per rechtsklick in AIONEU umbenennen zu können.
(hierfür im fenster rechtsklick auf AION (US) -> umbennen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. (Fenster noch nicht schließen!) klickt in dem fenster nun auf den AIONEU ordner -> bin32 -> dann auf die aion.bin und bestätigt mit Öffnen!
- der Installationspfad wird nun mit AIONEU assoziiert


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. klickt auf Sprachoptionen und vergewissert euch, ob der haken auf Deutsch und spiel in Deutsch starten gesetzt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. bestätigt mit ok, startet den launcher neu

7. Im Launcher müsste anstatt AION (North America) nurnoch AION stehen.

8. spiel auf deutsch patchen (ca. 300 MB groß) und starten.

klingt komplizierter als es ist..





mfg


----------



## Tallicas (19. September 2009)

Das klingt erstmal ganz einfach...bei mir ist das Ding von Steam und ich habe auch Aion North America da stehen im Launcher aber ich kann unter deiner Angabe den Ordner nicht umbenennen, weil es kein Aion North America / US gibt......


----------



## evergrace (19. September 2009)

omg bei mir findet er einen virus?
http://s3.directupload.net/images/090919/p9lnmvas.jpg


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> omg bei mir findet er einen virus?
> http://s3.directupload.net/images/090919/p9lnmvas.jpg



Das ist kein Virus,die Meldung kommt wenn du bei Eigenschaften auf Deutsch eingestellt hast,aber noch net den 300 MB Patch heruntergeladen hast.Mach bei Deutsch nen hacken weg und bei englisch machst nen hacken rein,dann start erzwingen und du kommst zur Charaktererstellung.


----------



## evergrace (19. September 2009)

doch den hab ich geladen
er will dann nur mehr auf das letzte update laden..
a sry hab den falschen screen hochgeladen
http://s3.directupload.net/images/090919/vkb22znz.jpg


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

jo die Virus meldung ignorierste ganz einfach,musst öfters machen


----------



## Diomor (19. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> doch den hab ich geladen
> er will dann nur mehr auf das letzte update laden..
> a sry hab den falschen screen hochgeladen
> http://s3.directupload.net/images/090919/vkb22znz.jpg




die gleichen 2 meldunge nekomme ic hauch, aber ich ignoriere sie einfach, die werdne uns schon keine viren reinhauen o.o

aber es funtz bei mir trotzdem nicht -.- immer dre 1024 fehler ...


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

Tallicas schrieb:


> Das klingt erstmal ganz einfach...bei mir ist das Ding von Steam und ich habe auch Aion North America da stehen im Launcher aber ich kann unter deiner Angabe den Ordner nicht umbenennen, weil es kein Aion North America / US gibt......





ich habs jetzt nochmal bebildert dargestellt.


----------



## Imzane (19. September 2009)

Gibts noch keine Lösung für "cannot run any more client"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (19. September 2009)

schreib am besten noch dazu dass man den virus ignorieren kann!!


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

'Habs genauso befolgt wie dus gesagt hast Cheffi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber kann nicht auf Deutsch stellen kommt fehlermeldung
PlayNC-Launcher-Fehler
System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException: Ein Teil des Pfades "D:\Aion\L10N\components\TEMPLocalizationComponents.ini" konnte nicht gefunden werden.

EDIT,
Toll es ist aus dem Launcher raus was nun?
Natoll................... ich bin verzweifelt xD


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> 'Habs genauso befolgt wie dus gesagt hast Cheffi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn es aus dem launcher raus ist, dann den Ordner einfach wieder in AION (US) zurück umbenennen. kannste dann auch im explorer
Das liegt daran, dass er nach den ordner AION (US) sucht und ihn natürlich nicht finden kann, wenn du ihn umbenannt hast.

dann hast du iwas falsch gemacht. aber keine angst, es ist nichts weg oder gelöscht^


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> wenn es aus dem launcher raus ist, dann den Ordner einfach wieder in AION (US) zurück umbenennen. kannste dann auch im explorer
> Das liegt daran, dass er nach den ordner AION (US) sucht und ihn natürlich nicht finden kann, wenn du ihn umbenannt hast.
> 
> dann hast du iwas falsch gemacht. aber keine angst, es ist nichts weg oder gelöscht^



Habs umbenannt, es geht nix... Lancher neugestartet.....
Ich glaub ich ziehs wieder runter....
EDIT
Es ladet nun i-was ich bin einfach unter Aion EU rein hab den pfad angegeben installieren geklickt nun ladets 0.0.0.0 zu 1. i-was^^
hoffma das richtig
sind 300 MB ist gleich fertig^^


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

Solange dann nurnoch "AION" im launcher steht anstatt "AION (North America)" ist alles ok.. ansonsten wirst du koreanische schriftzeichen ingame haben anstatt deutsche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb habe ich die oberen schritte beschrieben.

Der deutsch patch ist ca. 300MB groß, ja.


----------



## steelhead-aion (19. September 2009)

ok


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

steelhead-aion schrieb:


> jetzt ist spiel auf china sprach super für die hilfe lol



es klapt, ich habs auf deutsch...^^ Juhu xD


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Also ich hatte es eben auf koreanisch und hab mir schon bissl eingepullert weil ich befürchtet habe das ich es nochmal Downloaden muss, nun hab ich deine Anweisungen befolgt und er Patcht nochmal, ich nehm an das ist ein gutes Zeichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Für die bei denen es nicht Patcht und AionUS aus den Launcher verschwunden ist, einfach:
Aion suchen, Eigenschaften gehen, Dateipfad da unter den Ordner AionEU, Bin32 da Aion.bin oder so das anklicken, danach Sprachoptionen Deutsch einstellen dann gehts
(Glaub das ist nur bei W7, Vista der fall^^)


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Also ich hatte es eben auf koreanisch und hab mir schon bissl eingepullert weil ich befürchtet habe das ich es nochmal Downloaden muss, nun hab ich deine Anweisungen befolgt und er Patcht nochmal, ich nehm an das ist ein gutes Zeichen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Japs danach müsste es deutsch sein.

das liegt daran, dass viele von uns noch den veralteten AION (North America) Clienten aus der OB/CBT benutzen.
man könnte den clienten natürlich komplett neu downloaden oder viel später von DvD installieren.

mit dem obrigen Kniff erspart man sich den komplett download aber.


----------



## Aphilion (19. September 2009)

bei mir geht soweit alles,

aber ich habe immer noch die auswahl zwischen aion und aion north america in meinem launcher
aber hauptsache es geht!


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Japs danach müsste es deutsch sein.
> 
> das liegt daran, dass viele von uns noch den veralteten AION (North America) Clienten aus der OB/CBT benutzen.
> man könnte den clienten natürlich komplett neu downloaden oder viel später von DvD installieren.
> ...



Jap danke Dir, funzt nun alles wunderbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninjakurtel (19. September 2009)

danke erstmal^^^der "kniff" ist super habe jetzt alles auf deutsch geuppt,
aber beim starten des spiels kommt der fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so langsam verzweifel ich hier
mfg


----------



## Diclonii (19. September 2009)

Sehr schön, bei mir funzt nun auch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx für den Beitrag hier


----------



## Chainer32 (19. September 2009)

Also ich habe schon alles gelesen und gesehen, dass schon ein ähnliches Problem aufgetreten ist, aber ich komme dennoch nicht weiter. Ich habe alle Anweisungen befolgt und alles mehrmals versucht. Doch nachdem ich den Ordner umbenannt habe und nun die Spracheinstellungen an der Reihe ist, kann ich die Sprache nicht ändern. Ich setze meine Häkchen bei Deutsch und dann kommt folgende Meldung:

System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException: Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Programme\NCsoft\Aion (North America)\L10N\components\TEMPLocalizationComponents.ini'.

Ich habe nun alles nochmal auf "North America" umbenannt und nach wie vor Koeanische, Chinesische oder was auch immer für Schriftzeichen... nicht nur teilweise sondern im kompletten Spiel.


----------



## Misuma (19. September 2009)

Bei mir sieht das ganze momentan so aus....


http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/vitwtett/desktop.jpg



Aber es läuft alles!!! Mich stört das aion north america nur da oben.. ich trau mich nich auf deinstallieren zu klicken ^^ Dann hauts bestimmt ganz aion runter.

Und aion lädt auch jeden patch 2 mal... einmal für das aion north... und halt aion^^

Und nach dem guide hier auf buffed klappts auch nich weil die besagten dateien da bei mir gar nich vorkommen.. aion us etc.


----------



## Ciry (20. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das ganze momentan so aus....
> 
> 
> http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/vitwtett/desktop.jpg
> ...



ich würds runter haun, nicht das es irgendwann mal stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast ja noch genug zeit um alles neu zu installieren.

BTW: ich hab einfach die eine game.xl datei von nem andern theard runtergeladen -> eingefügt im Aion NClauncher in die Config und schwupps ging alles wie geschmiert .. musste nen ca.400mb patch laden und Aion war auf deutsch und ich kam in die Char erstellung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keshi (20. September 2009)

hab noch ne frage, ich hab alles umbenannt, aber wenn nach Aion suche (VISTA) erhalte ich ich als Suchergebnis immer noch das Programm und die Datei als Aion (North America) angezeigt. Lasse ich mir diese im Pfad anzeigen, sehe ich sie umbenannt - also AionEU.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. September 2009)

Ich habe in der game.xml diese ip oder was eingefügt.
muss ich für den headstart heute wieder die normale alte game.xml datei eingefügt haben?


----------



## Misuma (20. September 2009)

Ciry schrieb:


> hast ja noch genug zeit um alles neu zu installieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. September 2009)

Also bei mir hats ganz Aion zerfetzt -.-*

Alle wie in der Anweisung befolgt... so aion stand dann immer noch mit North ... im launcher wieder alles zum alten benannt wieder neu versucht dann bei der sprache kam die erste fehlermeldung das ich es ncith auf deutsch stellen konnte. Wieder alles zum alten gemacht launcher gesatrtet und boom Aion wech muss neu instaliert werden -.- suuupaaa ...

Zum glück hatn kumpel es auf er extern noch den Eu client hoffe das es damit dann entlich funtz -.-


----------



## Grobii (20. September 2009)

Daaaaaaaaanke ^^ Hat funktioniert und das obwohl ich den Deutsch Patch schonmal geladen hatte mit der US version. Das einzige was noch zu ergänzen wäre dass man in dem Fall bevor man auf Deutsch klickt (das gibt die eben gepostete Fehlermeldung), den Launcher erst schließen und neu öffnen muss. ^^ Hach ist das schön, da steht Passwort und Mitwirkende usw xD


----------



## Darkblizzard88 (20. September 2009)

Habe zumindest für die Steam Nutzer von Aion eine Lösung, vielleicht funzt sie auch bei den anderen.

Hier ein Link zu den erforderlichen 2 Deutsch-Dateien (50M
http://rapidshare.com/files/282676166/Aion_Deutsch.rar

Diese beiden Dateien einfach in euren ../Aion/L10N Ordner kopieren und schon ist es auf Deutsch (wenn ihr auch alles im Launcher auf Deutsch umgestellt habt)

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigen helfen.
Viel Spaß beim Spielen heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malyce (20. September 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis zum Umstellen.

Bei mir kam nach dem Umstellen auch erstmal ne Fehlermeldung und der Launcher war weg. Habe dann "manuell" aus dem NCSoft-Ordner gestartet, Fehlermeldung weil er wieder die US-Version haben wollte: Habe dann einfach "Anpassen" angeklickt, im Umbenannten Ordner "AionEU" die .bin Datei nochmal ausgewählt, und es lief. Es steht im Launcher nur noch Aion, und die 300 MB Deutsch-Patch rödeln auch gerade gemütlich auf die Platte.


----------



## battlenetstefan (7. September 2010)

hallo habe auch genauso gemacht wir ihr gemacht habt.

aber bei den updates zeigt bei mir fehler an und zwar:

Fehler-Code: 72 (PatchFileNotFound):
Patch-Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden: 'C:\Programme\NCsoft\AionEU\Aion_Main_2.0.0.0To2.0.0.2.ncpatch'.

am anfang war es auch koreanisch und dann hab ich auf deutsch gemacht usw...dann zeigt es sowas an bei den updates.

was nun?


----------



## Enforce (7. September 2010)

Ich habe genau das selbe problem, aber erstmal abwarten und tee trinken, da die server entweder a.) überlastet sind b.)der server noch down ist wo der patch gezogen werden kann oder c.) das programm hat vllt ne kleine macke...


----------



## battlenetstefan (7. September 2010)

habe das spiel gestern erst gekauft^^

und schon bin ich sowas von nervös ey.hoffe das nicht schlimmes ist oder das man patch neu patchen musst kein bock auf 9h^^


----------



## Enforce (7. September 2010)

laut einer twittermeldung weis ncsoft vom fehler und sie arbeiten daran also wie gesagt abwarten und tee trinken, genaueres findet man auch im thema aion problem mit 2.0


----------



## Kizna (7. September 2010)

Erm, der Threat ist noch aus der Open Beta. Leichenschändung .... schlimm schlimm.


----------

